# Betta paintings and edits!



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

So hey...I'm SecretStich!
I love fish...but what i love more is painting them. I am different than most painters and artists on here because I capture every single detail of your fish's tails up to every single color in the tail.
So, my 'shop' is open! Do you need a great picture of your betta? I can draw it!
I also edit photos with enhanced software that professionals use and I can make a great photo of your betta that is hard to refuse!
Hope you consider my services! here are two samples of my art as well!
BYEE!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is Gandalf, He is a very pretty Half Moon. I got him yesterday and he looks much more lively than my other betta Blau.


----------

